# Mounting



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Hello Everyone. I am writing to you because I would like some feedback about mounting. My little Oreo is only 10 weeks old and I noticed today (4 days in to him moving in), that he decided he wanted to try and mount my leg when I was playing with him on my living room floor this afternoon. I immediately took him off and firmly let out a loud, low "No!" He immediately stopped and then I gave him his toy to distract him. Is this little Oreo wanting to assert himself or is this something else? I know its nothing sexual, as he is so young. Could any of you offer some insights? Or am I just being silly?


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

You were right in thinking it is his way of asserting himself. Mounting is a dominance thing. Sam tries it on the cat any chance he gets. It is quite funny. I don't think the cat thinks so though.
You did the right thing.

Debbie


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

My dog has been doing the same thing since he came to live with us, he was 12 wks. old then. The only thing I been able to figure out is just as you do, distract him with something else. It seems like he does it when he is tired.


----------



## jolynn (Dec 26, 2006)

My little Skiver is only 9 weeks old and he did that to my foot yesterday. I was told that at least we know he is normal that way. Hey, it's an instinct. I just told him 'No' and took him off my foot and distracted him.

BTW, he is doing very well. He's gaining weight, and is potty training pretty well, too. It's sure hard to go to work and leave him with Daddy (he takes him to our store during the day while I go to work).


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Ricky started doing that to my daughter's leg first and still seems to "prefer" her leg, much to her chagrin.  She's 12 so has no problem with teaching him not to do that. I showed her how to do a 'down' command and insist he get down from her leg. Thing is, Ricky won't listen to her most of the time - he's just having a good time! She gets very frustrated! 

He'll try doing the same to one of my son's leg and to mine only very rarely. He doesn't seem to bother hubby or my other son. But Lina? Oh yeah... he loves Lina!  

We say "no" firmly and "down" but... doesn't work all the time so have to remove him and walk away. He started when he was about 4 mths. and is now 6 mths.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Hi Marj:

Remember mounting is a dominance thing. Ricky thinks he is higher in the "Pack" than your daughter. And testing his place in the "Pack" he needs to know where he belongs. You are doing the right things. Make sure your daughter is consistant in saying "no". His operation yesterday will help too.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Good to know about the 'pack' thinking. I only wish the surgery he had yesterday helped... First thing this morning, the little guy was humping Lina's leg! LOL

We'll continue to work on it.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Such little guys, you have to wonder "What in world are you thinking buddy?" LOL too funny sometimes. Of course I am very serious if he ever attempts this, but thankfully he has not bothered to even try in this house for about a week now. Actually we don't even let him jump up on us. When he didn't listen, I have even had to say NO in a very loud low growl, mind you I get back to not letting him irritate me or the kids. Try to remind your daughter to not get angry or frustrated, maybe even picture the most calming situation in her mind. The reason being is that the simple act of even being irritated, gets them going sometimes. Remind her she is HIS leader and that he will recognize this soon enough. I have a 2 yr old daughter and 10yr old son. I am always within eye-shot at this time, he will be 12 wks on Sunday, and I let him know I am not happy with his attempts to even "playfully" jump on them. He never does that to me now, or my hubby, so he has no reason to jump on my kids even in play. You'd be amazed at how they can control their energy and submit to you. He still plays with them, but in our case, I make sure he doesn't even "think" about it. It takes time and patience, and the great thing is is that through us, our children are learning to develop confidence in themselves and are also cultivating the skills to becoming strong pack leaders. Keep on plugging Marjrc, he will learn.


----------



## Pepper & Honey's Mom (Dec 8, 2006)

I think its mostly a matter of them trying to establish the "order".....because our FEMALE dogs do this to each other all the time. It drives my husband crazy  .


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Mounting is a dominance issue. They are just trying to show who's boss. Kodi has this thing that when he is tired, he will jump up next to me in the chair and mount my arm. I just say off and he gets off. Now that we have Shelby, he has turned his attention to her. The first time he mounted her, she turned around and bit him on the neck. I guess we know who rules! Kodi is neutered.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

LOL! Good girl, Shelby! That's showing him.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Hi 
Yes it is a dominance issue . Tell him off or UH UH - not down as they think you mean the command down to lie down .
It is important to tell him to sit like a sit stay than this will distract him . Persistence is the key ..
Easy for me to say as Cosmo has been humping my leg ever since I got home today but he is listening and he is getting better .
My other dog Asta had a little friend astuffed dog Muffin he like to share his affection with and as a result he did not try and mount us .
My Friends Havanese Tulip constantly tries to mount her leg . She is working on this with her . She likes Cesars Way Book and is following his advice . Walk her and the dog will soon learn who is boss .
Cosmo is still a pup - but he knows I will not tolerate mounting .. I did not find neutering made much of a difference .
Tulip is neutered and so was Asta ..


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

We say 'down' because it's an incompatible command with humping a leg. LOL Anyway, we can say 'sit' too, it should work the same way - get him to do something that makes it impossible to mount you in any way while he's obeying the command.

Have to tell a funny story... I've taught the kids (16, 15 and 12) to say 'No' and then' down' to Ricky when he humps their leg. Alex, our oldest who is almost 17, was wearing his silky pj's one morning and when he told Ricky 'down', down the pup went, but then so did the pj bottoms!!! He had pulled them right down along with him, to the floor and Alex was left in his boxers! LOL Thank goodness he had THEM on !! ROFL! 

I told Alex, 'well, he DID get down like you asked him to!' . lol

I've told Lina about the dominance issue so she is more authoritative when she tells Ricky to stop/down/no. Yup, persistence is key!


----------



## Pennylite (Jan 22, 2007)

Darby did this a lot in the beginning and now just once in a while. We first saw him doing it with one of his stuffed animals. We just give him a firm "No!" and he stops. The vet said it will stop when he is neutered, but my sister has a *Lhasa* Apso and he's fixed but still does it now and then.


----------



## havlover (Jan 12, 2007)

Murphy does this from time to time on a stuffed animal too. He's 20 weeks.


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

Max just discoverd a stuffed Energizer bunny we have, it's about 15" tall....way bigger than Max. He was neutered a week ago and he just now got a hold of this bunny who lost his drum sticks when mounted by Max....

This is the first time for him, I actually thought that since he was fixed that this wouldn't happen. We took the stuffed animal away and Max started looking for his new friend.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

RickR, I am falling off my chair laughing.    
Kodi doesn't need a stuffed toy, he has Shelby. But she doesn't let him get away with it. She's a tough one. And if I tell him no, he will stop.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

"lost his drum sticks"! LOL Poor wittle bunny..... 

I haven't seen Sammy hump yet, not sure if he will, but Ricky does like to hug our leg and go at it sometimes. Sometimes, he's just hugging which is adorable, but other times those hips are swinging...... sigh...... lol


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Bugsy has been trying to hump Brandy (my red female poodle) since he was a little guy. It's hysterical, cause she is so much bigger, but it doesn't stop him and she just ignores it. He wouldn't dare try that with Romeo, as Romeo is *the* alpha male in this house.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Monday when I brought Logan home from neutering, Lily decided it was time for her to show her status & was humping this poor baby boy who just had surgery. My sister in law laughed & said - she is just showing him what he is going to be missing!! I find it so strange that all my girls & boys do it to each other!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

It's really just a dominance thing. Kodi and Shelby do it all the time. However, my daughter's pup is intact, and I think he's in love with Shelby.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Laurief said:


> I find it so strange that all my girls & boys do it to each other!


It's all about domination.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

my sweet little Jasper waits til Cash wakes up from a nap so he has an advantage and then he humps him. Other wise it's little cash who is the dominant one.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Valentino ONLY does it to my 11 yr.old fem. bichon. Poor thing she just stands there staring at me like "please help me"! Finally she'll growl and he will quit! He never tries it with my 5 yr . fem maltese(5.5lbs). That little thing got her bluff in on him when he first came home....she is in charge! Good thing cause he's much bigger! I never knew until I got Valentino and he started the mounting thing that is was a dominance issue! Vicki


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Rick, your story really made me laugh  Poor energizer bunny - I really hope he found his sticks  LOL


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

My poor cat gets the "brunt" of Sam's affections.  But the silly cat just stands there. I gave up trying to "save him" I have tried to get pictures but never have the camera close by.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Brady only goes after the cats too. My male cat is a big boy and he can take Brady on. My little girl cat screams and crys for my help. I did get a picture of Brady and Jake. This picture was from the day after Brady was neutered. Poor Jake. Brady was mounting him and I was running for the camera. Let's see if I figured out how to get this picture on here. My friends and family all got quite a laugh out of it. Brady has the most innocent look on his face.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

That pic is PRICELESS!! Vicki


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

That shot is awesome!!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

That is just TOO FUNNY!!!!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I am not so sure Jake (the cat) was amused, but he is a really good sport. I guess that is what he got for trying to take over Brady's crate. I have to admit that is one of my all time favorite pictues of "the kids".


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

OMG, that picture of Brady should come with a "Rated R" warning!!!! LMBO !!! What a great shot!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh, funny! Jake looks like he's ignoring the whole thing and Brady definitely has an innocent look on his face.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

the neutering worked I see! LOL. this is a great shot!!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

That pic is just too funny.  It's like "Uh oh, caught in the act". I gues it's better than the boxing matches Kodi has with my cat, Jack.


----------

